# Spitfire HZ Percussion: Worth the Price?



## imagegod (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey all:

I'm looking to buy a nice percussion library and I'd like to know if HZ is worth the bucks.

I don't mind spending if there's value there, but is there nothing similar at half the price? And if so, how similar is it?

Mostly I'm looking for relative ease of use and good (not necessarily great) selection.

Thanks all!


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 26, 2018)

It's absolutely worth it if that's the sound you want. Have you listened to a bunch of demos of various libraries? If you're sure Hans Zimmer is what suits your tastes, it's very high quality, quite well-rounded, and easy to use. Check out the walkthrough if you haven't yet...


----------



## fretti (Jul 26, 2018)

You're talking about the "normal" Hans Zimmer Percussion right?
Or "Professional"?


----------



## Quasar (Jul 26, 2018)

I have my own amateur bias when it comes to spending money on sample libraries. I could be totally wrong and missing the boat...

...But I tend to believe that difficult-to-sample articulatively diverse tonal instruments that play across the "fat" part of the audio spectrum, from low midrange to upper midrange (orchestral strings, brass, WWs, guitars pianos etc.) are worth spending more $$$ on for higher quality content. The difference, for example, between a very cheap solo violin that almost sounds like a synthy harmonica and Embertone's magnificent Josh Bell is profound and worth the extra money if you can afford it.

On the other hand, atonal sounds that go boom and thud can be obtained relatively cheaply, bought on sale or generated synthetically, and it doesn't make nearly as much difference. Bought inexpensively and on sale, I currently have much more than enough great percussive sounds, both organic and "cinematic" at my disposal without spending $400 or $600 on a name-branded library.


----------



## John Busby (Jul 26, 2018)

Quasar said:


> On the other hand, atonal sounds that go boom and thud can be obtained relatively cheaply, bought on sale or generated synthetically, and it doesn't make nearly as much difference. Bought inexpensively and on sale, I currently have much more than enough great percussive sounds, both organic and "cinematic" at my disposal without spending $400 or $600 on a name-branded library.


you bring up a good point about the tonal instruments but on the point above i would say that there's much more to it.
are you insinuating HZ perc is overpriced? it may be, but i also think an $800 string library is outrageous.

"doesn't make nearly as much difference." - i'm sorry, i have to disagree with this.
there's a HUGE difference in loading up a synthetic taiko sound processed to hell vs loading up HZ's taiko with a little bit of room and crank up the surround
in my opinion what sets HZ perc apart from the rest and what makes it well worth the money is that it's recorded at Air with percussionists used in HZ's scores with drums specific to his writing.
i think Spitfire nailed this library, the hype they sold with this library was real it wasn't some PR stunt, and they did a bang up job with the new GUI too.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 26, 2018)

johnbusbymusic said:


> you bring up a good point about the tonal instruments but on the point above i would say that there's much more to it.
> are you insinuating HZ perc is overpriced? it may be, but i also think an $800 string library is outrageous.
> 
> "doesn't make nearly as much difference." - i'm sorry, i have to disagree with this.
> ...



You may well be right, and I will never know, because even if the HZ sets were 1/2 price, I don't think I could justify it even if I had a lot of money. But I have several Spitfire libraries and they are all great quality, so I have no reason to suppose that HZ Perc is anything but.

For organic, I've collected - on sale, inexpensively & over time - Modwheel's terrific Timphonia & Perc + Redux; the Evolution Series Asia, Africa, Europe, and ME. Thanks to their "flash sales" I now have 8DIO's taikos and toms (both solo and ensemble). For straight orchestral percussion I have Impact Soundworks Rhapsody, which is very dry and non-"epic", but is sampled quite deeply and can of course be flexibly juiced-up with effects. Not to mention all the perc that comes with the Albions...

...I have Damage, Juggernaut and Audio Imperia's SFTM for more non-organic postmodern content. And both Zebra2 and Omnisphere 2 have more percussive capabilities than one could discover in a lifetime... Oh and Project Alpha and Bravo, which are great, and no doubt some others I'm not thinking of right now...

I guess my only point is that there are LOTS of decent percussion libraries, and many of them are quite inexpensive. And I continue to believe that our ears are simply not as sensitive in the lower registers, especially in the context of atonal content buried in a mix. It's not a knock on either HZ perc library.


----------



## imagegod (Jul 26, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I guess my only point is that there are LOTS of decent percussion libraries, and many of them are quite inexpensive. And I continue to believe that our ears are simply not as sensitive in the lower registers, especially in the context of atonal content buried in a mix. It's not a knock on either HZ perc library.


That's kind of what I was thinking without quite being able to define my uncertainty. I love the well-defined shorts that Orchestral Tools supplies with Inspire 1...that crisp, focused quality seems to be less important for percussion (IMHO).

Thanks Quasar for helping me make up my mind!


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 26, 2018)

I really like this library. I've been using it for almost 8 months, and there is some really nice mic positions that sounds natural because it was recorded at Air. Feel free to check this track to get an idea (HZPP (both regular and addmics) and a bit of Darwin from Albion).
I've bought my copy during christmas. Got 25% discount. You can wait for sales period to get the library (can be a bit pricey sometimes).


----------



## Heledir (Jul 26, 2018)

You could take a look at Saga (https://redroomaudio.com/product/saga-acoustic-trailer-percussion/), it's €149, compared to €399 (€599 for the pro) of HZP. 
See if that floats your boat.


----------



## David Chappell (Jul 26, 2018)

The old HZ01 was my first epic percussion library, and while I do use it fairly regularly, I wouldn't really recommend HZ percussion (normal or pro) as a first library. There's some good sounds, but too limited for how expensive it is in comparison to other libraries. If I were starting anew I'd be looking at strikeforce, cerberus, saga, or the heavyocity master sessions suite.


----------



## imagegod (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks all...this has been very helpful (as usual).

Grazi!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Dec 25, 2018)

Just got the 40% discount for HZP on my Spitfire wish list. Damage, Action Strikes, and Epic frame drum ensemble are my current "epic" libraries. Is HZP worth pulling the trigger on for me? I am looking to balance out my epic perc needs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 25, 2018)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Just got the 40% discount for HZP on my Spitfire wish list. Damage, Action Strikes, and Epic frame drum ensemble are my current "epic" libraries. Is HZP worth pulling the trigger on for me? I am looking to balance out my epic perc needs. Thanks in advance!



I think HZP sounds a bit more ethnic than the others, and more organic.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 25, 2018)

I really like it and the fact that in the pro version you have quite an array of different sonic possibilities.
What i don't like about it is the fact that there are some missing round robins (i reported them to the support two times in the last 10 months, but obviously there is no hurry in fixing them...), and only 4 dynamic layers, which sometimes simply isn't enough. (But still, in context you'll get amazing results with this library)

As an alternative you could keep an eye at Audio Bro's LADD, which is discounted right now.
(i don't have LADD, so i can't comment on that) Maybe there are some users who want to comment it.

Heavyocity's Mastersessions collection sound really nice, (while also a bit processed), however, you get very few content.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 25, 2018)

If you like the sounds from demoes and walkthroughs and it's something you're MISSING, go for it (wishlist discount!) - I own only 2 libraries from Spitfire so far - and it's HZ Perc and Albion ONE - to be honest, Albion ONE was a bit of a letdown, some patches sound synthy and ultra-processed, and I am not using library as much as I thought I would, but HZ Perc I like


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Dec 25, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> I think HZP sounds a bit more ethnic than the others, and more organic.


I'm all for some organic natural-sounding stuff to round out the heavily processed stuff  (damage, action strikes) 



Living Fossil said:


> I really like it and the fact that in the pro version you have quite an array of different sonic possibilities.
> What i don't like about it is the fact that there are some missing round robins (i reported them to the support two times in the last 10 months, but obviously there is no hurry in fixing them...), and only 4 dynamic layers, which sometimes simply isn't enough. (But still, in context you'll get amazing results with this library)
> 
> As an alternative you could keep an eye at Audio Bro's LADD, which is discounted right now.
> ...


Do you have pro or standard? I will almost always be using HZ perc in a pretty busy mix so I'm hoping they blend well for a overall great sounding perc sound! 



PeterKorcek said:


> If you like the sounds from demoes and walkthroughs and it's something you're MISSING, go for it (wishlist discount!) - I own only 2 libraries from Spitfire so far - and it's HZ Perc and Albion ONE - to be honest, Albion ONE was a bit of a letdown, some patches sound synthy and ultra-processed, and I am not using library as much as I thought I would, but HZ Perc I like


That's great to hear! My only concern would be the standard version vs pro. I see plenty of people recommending pro but I'm only willing to splurge for now on the standard $400 core set. Are the HZ mixes on their own limiting? Also, the age-old question with mixing SF libraries, will the air studios roomy sound play nicely with my other instruments from OT and CSS recorded in smaller halls? The HZP sounds won't get drowned out in a heavy mix, will they?


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 25, 2018)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Do you have pro or standard? I will almost always be using HZ perc in a pretty busy mix so I'm hoping they blend well for a overall great sounding perc sound!



As mentioned, it's the pro version. However, it's always depending on the context which patches i use. The ones in the standard (i.e. the HZ mixes) are really good on their own, the pro version gives more choice of timbres.

Quite often, my used percussion instrments come from very different sources and i have to say that HZ Perc really shines in busy mixes.

(i combine them with VSL perc, auddict DotD I & II, HO mastersessions & Damage, EW stormdrums, 8dio stuff etc, etc. It's not difficult to bring them together. The only library that - in my experience - is not so easy to include is Soundirons AP, since this one has lots of artificial sounding top end. So, this AP needs some extra effort and that's the reason why i don't use it more


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2018)

Eh...HZ perc is overpriced, imho, even though I think it works great to add depth to your current perc libs. It definitely could never be a go-to lib for me though.


----------



## reids (Dec 25, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Eh...HZ perc is overpriced, imho, even though I think it works great to add depth to your current perc libs. It definitely could never be a go-to lib for me though.



Which percussion libraries are you content with so far?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2018)

reids said:


> Which percussion libraries are you content with so far?


Cineperc and SF Redux are my go-to for conventional, while I use Damage, APE, and a few others for hybrid.

HZ perc is the only perc library I have that I feel is overpriced though. However, I need to keep in mind that it's a specialty library, and has HZ's name on it, which automatically keeps the price high.


----------



## HelixK (Dec 25, 2018)

I like that it can sound both modern and classic, depending on which combination of mics and mixes you choose. Great all around library and at 40% off a fantastic deal.


----------



## Inceptic (Dec 25, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Cineperc and SF Redux are my go-to for conventional, while I use Damage, APE, and a few others for hybrid.
> 
> HZ perc is the only perc library I have that I feel is overpriced though. However, I need to keep in mind that it's a specialty library, and has HZ's name on it, which automatically keeps the price high.



Since you have both Spitfire Perc and HZ Perc, do you find either having phase issues while cross-fading rolls?

What are your thoughts on the Timpani in each?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 25, 2018)

Inceptic said:


> Since you have both Spitfire Perc and HZ Perc, do you find either having phase issues while cross-fading rolls?
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Timpani in each?


Honestly, I don't remember hearing any phasing issues. I'll have to double check on that.

The timpani is pretty decent in both libraries. Nothing to write home about though. My biggest gripe is that the detail on the tails can get lost due to the amount of reverb. 

Cineperc's and True Strike's timpani are the best in the business, but that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## Mauricio (Dec 25, 2018)

What about LADD? It seems to be quite complete and they are having a sale of 65% discount.
Any thoughts about the library anyone?


----------



## ScoreFace (Dec 25, 2018)

I have both HZ Percussion and Spitfire Redux, I almost never use HZ Perc as I somehow don’t find it very playable, something never doesn’t really fit, it is hard to tell why. I like more the Redux Perc lib from Spitfire and use mainly their tonal percussion.

For really big and epic percussion, I use a mix of Action Strikes, 8Dio Taiko Ensemble and NI symphony Series Percussion (Big Hits Kit). For my purposes, this is unbeatable!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Dec 26, 2018)

In your opinions HZP or HZP pro version worth the price?


----------



## reids (Dec 26, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Honestly, I don't remember hearing any phasing issues. I'll have to double check on that.
> 
> The timpani is pretty decent in both libraries. Nothing to write home about though. My biggest gripe is that the detail on the tails can get lost due to the amount of reverb.
> 
> Cineperc's and True Strike's timpani are the best in the business, but that's just my humble opinion.



I wondered why JunkieXL felt the need now to make a percussion library when there is already HZ Percussion and with his mixes in there. If there were ideas for a percussion library, why weren't those included with HZ Percussion during the making of it...guess theres things he's wanting that he isn't getting out of HZ Percussion...which is supposed to be covering a lot of ground.


----------



## Kony (Dec 26, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Cineperc's and True Strike's timpani are the best in the business, but that's just my humble opinion.


Better than the timpani in Ark 3?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 26, 2018)

Kony said:


> Better than the timpani in Ark 3?


That's probably my 3rd favorite timpani.

When it comes down to it though, it's a preference thing. I've seen people state that the timpani in HZ perc is the best one ever made.


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 26, 2018)

reids said:


> JunkieXL felt the need now to make a percussion library



*brass library


----------



## Solarsentinel (Dec 27, 2018)

How can the pro version be much more content against normal version? Is the difference mixes take that amount of gigabites? Because the normal version takes giga less space!


----------



## spiderfingers (Dec 27, 2018)

Daniel James made a review of HZP. It comes down, to how I see it myself. Awesome library, which adds something to your scores, but since it doesn’t cover everything, it should be your first library. If you own Komplete Ultimate with Action Strikes and Damage, HZP is really nice upgrade.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Dec 27, 2018)

spiderfingers said:


> Daniel James made a review of HZP. It comes down, to how I see it myself. Awesome library, which adds something to your scores, but since it doesn’t cover everything, it should be your first library. If you own Komplete Ultimate with Action Strikes and Damage, HZP is really nice upgrade.



Sure! But pro or not? Because Daniel James has reviewed the old version of HZP.


----------



## spiderfingers (Dec 27, 2018)

Solarsentinel said:


> Sure! But pro or not? Because Daniel James has reviewed the old version of HZP.


The only real difference between the new and the old versions is, that the old ones were split into ensemble and solo, while the newer ones are split into HZ mixes only and all available mixes. The interfaces and the prepared patches are slightly different, and it seems they changed the layout for the keys (which you can change anyway in the newer versions).


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 27, 2018)

I really like HZP. It really does offer a wide range of sounds. I would definitely recommend getting Pro for the Junkie XL mixes and other artist mixes because you will be able to have so many more options available to you. For instance if you have a part written for Bombos and you're using the Hans Zimmer mix and you're finding it not fit in quite right, by just changing the artist mix or even to the stereo mixes it can change so drastically.

Also with all the artist mixes you get a wide range of styles. So with Alan Meyerson and Geoff Foster, their mixes sound more traditional, but with Junkie XL is far more modern in the mixes.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjamin Duk said:


> I really like HZP. It really does offer a wide range of sounds. I would definitely recommend getting Pro for the Junkie XL mixes and other artist mixes because you will be able to have so many more options available to you. For instance if you have a part written for Bombos and you're using the Hans Zimmer mix and you're finding it not fit in quite right, by just changing the artist mix or even to the stereo mixes it can change so drastically.
> 
> Also with all the artist mixes you get a wide range of styles. So with Alan Meyerson and Geoff Foster, their mixes sound more traditional, but with Junkie XL is far more modern in the mixes.


Many thanks Benjamin your answer is a great help for the final choice


----------



## dog1978 (Dec 27, 2018)

My review:


A little track with HZ


----------



## Solarsentinel (Dec 28, 2018)

Solarsentinel said:


> Many thanks Benjamin your answer is a great help for the final choice


Excellent review! Thanks


----------



## RandomComposer (Dec 28, 2018)

Could someone advise about whether I’d get any value out of HZP pro at 40% off, if I already own the Heavyocity ensemble series, Damage, Met Ark 1/2/3? 
I’m at a stage where I’ve already spent a lot so I want to make sure I get value out of purchases.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 28, 2018)

The thing I really like with HZP is that you can layer it with other libraries to give it a huge hybrid sound, but on their own they have a very big but natural sound to them!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 28, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Could someone advise about whether I’d get any value out of HZP pro at 40% off, if I already own the Heavyocity ensemble series, Damage, Met Ark 1/2/3?
> I’m at a stage where I’ve already spent a lot so I want to make sure I get value out of purchases.


I'd say pass If you already own all of those.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 28, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Could someone advise about whether I’d get any value out of HZP pro at 40% off, if I already own the Heavyocity ensemble series, Damage, Met Ark 1/2/3?


i combine HZP and the heavyocity ensemble drums all the time. HZP give you the room and wideness, HED the punch and directness. the Ark percussion sounds different to HZP as well. i'd say, go for it - you can never have enough percussion anyway


----------



## RandomComposer (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## spiderfingers (Dec 28, 2018)

@RandomComposer: I have a similar setup as you. First of all, HZP is a rather natural percussion library unlike the percussion from Heavyocity. Second, they got a very special sound of all the percussion by the way they miked them, so they also sound quite different from Metropolis. I only bought the standard library, because Zimmer's mixes seemed to have the most outstanding quality, so I would advise to go with that too and maybe upgrade later (Junkie XL's mixes are said to be extraordinary, too, but I didn't find many examples on youtube etc. - maybe someone here would like to make an indepth review about the different mics?)


----------



## RandomComposer (Dec 28, 2018)

spiderfingers said:


> @RandomComposer: I have a similar setup as you. First of all, HZP is a rather natural percussion library unlike the percussion from Heavyocity. Second, they got a very special sound of all the percussion by the way they miked them, so they also sound quite different from Metropolis. I only bought the standard library, because Zimmer's mixes seemed to have the most outstanding quality, so I would advise to go with that too and maybe upgrade later (Junkie XL's mixes are said to be extraordinary, too, but I didn't find many examples on youtube etc. - maybe someone here would like to make an indepth review about the different mics?)


Do you find that the sounds are different enough that there are certain vibes that you can get from using HZP that you wouldn't be able to achieve with the MA series? Or is it more a case of having a more diverse timbral palette?


----------



## spiderfingers (Dec 28, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Do you find that the sounds are different enough that there are certain vibes that you can get from using HZP that you wouldn't be able to achieve with the MA series? Or is it more a case of having a more diverse timbral palette?


I find the MA percussion (especially 1+3) have rather a bread and butter timbre with a tendency to hugeness, while Zimmer's mixes of HZP do have a special, kind of ethnic vibe. So that's a definite yes to your question.

I'd also recommend the following 2 youtube vids which probably aren't available (anymore) on the spitfire website. I can't really associate such a sound with MA:


----------



## RandomComposer (Dec 28, 2018)

spiderfingers said:


> I find the MA percussion (especially 1+3) have rather a bread and butter timbre with a tendency to hugeness, while Zimmer's mixes of HZP do have a special, kind of ethnic vibe. So that's a definite yes to your question.
> 
> I'd also recommend the following 2 youtube vids which probably aren't available (anymore) on the spitfire website. I can't really associate such a sound with MA:




Oh wow that's an great subtle ethnic sound in that first video! I've got EthnoWorld for the ethnic sounds, but I've always found it slightly lacking, so this could be great for padding out those ethnic atmospheres.


----------

